# If you don''t laugh at this your



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Dead:grin2:.. 




ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think that's what he was really saying though


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

There's some fairly random stuff in there! A bit weird.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Someone sank a lot of time and effort into that, very amusing. It reminds of the "Voice overs" that Hugh Dennis does on "Mock The Week sometimes, only his are funnier !!!

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very clever and funny.
Are you wearing a big boys shirt?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As has been said, someone has taken a lot of time over that and the words are weird so probably accurate for Trump.....

I wonder if DT has already tried to ban it and sentenced the producers to Guantanamo for 4 years......

He is going to attract a great deal of adverse comments as every time he opens his mouth he puts his foot in it.....

TM will be meeting him tomorrow........ I hope she has a hand ready to slap him if he tries it on......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Someone sank a lot of time and effort into that, very amusing. It reminds of the "Voice overs" that Hugh Dennis does on "Mock The Week sometimes, only his are funnier !!!
> 
> Andy


I think he's one of the funniest blokes on TV, I especially like him in Outnumbered, kids are brilliant too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> TM will be meeting him tomorrow........ I hope she has a hand ready to slap him if he tries it on......
> 
> Dave


I do hope he does and I do hope that she does, that would solve two problems in one go.


----------

